# Daredevil: Trailer zeigt Szenen aus der dritten Staffel der Netflix-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Daredevil: Trailer zeigt Szenen aus der dritten Staffel der Netflix-Serie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Daredevil: Trailer zeigt Szenen aus der dritten Staffel der Netflix-Serie*


----------



## SilentHunter (6. Oktober 2018)

Wer die ersten beiden Staffeln noch nicht kennt, von mir gibts vorrausgesetzt das einem die Thematik gefällt ein  " Empfehlenswert " . Staffelende von der zweiten ist ja  jetzt schon etwas her. Freu mich auf nen schönen Abend mit S03. Denke die wird wie auch die ersten beiden auf Netflix in 4K laufen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Oktober 2018)

Naja, nach Staffelende der zweiten sollte man ja eigentlich Punisher und The Defenders gesehen haben und jetzt wieder mit Jessica Jones, Luke Cage und Iron-Fist weitermachen. Geile Serien mit guten Geschichten und viel Spaß abseits des MCU, aber leider muss man sie klar chronologisch nacheinander schauen.


----------

